# Game Wardens & Fishing license's



## excapmarine (Jan 26, 2006)

This past Sunday the 21st....my wife and I went on the Texas City Dike. Game Warden doing a good job checking boats of license and fish size. My question is...........How come you never see them go up and down the sides (rocks) checking the bank fishermen (people)?? I am pretty sure everyone has witnessed undersized fish kept and illegal netting on this board. My pet peeve. Just had to put this out.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

should have asked the game warden why he doesn't do that.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Inform a game warden to make sure it is not an oversight....


----------



## leonsulak (Jun 6, 2011)

I've only fished the surf and mainly at Surfside and I have never seen a Game Warden on the beach


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Boats offer a whole array of checks (life jackets, registration, fire extinguisher, noise device, BWI, license check, catch check, etc).... whereas bank fisherman only offer license and catch checks.

Same amount of effort to do both, yet the boats yield a higher rate of failures I am sure....

Just an observation that makes sense.... not sure if there is an actual reason.... I have never seen bank fisherman get checked either.... even ones fishing near a ramp....


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

excapmarine said:


> This past Sunday the 21st....my wife and I went on the Texas City Dike. Game Warden doing a good job checking boats of license and fish size. My question is...........How come you never see them go up and down the sides (rocks) checking the bank fishermen (people)?? I am pretty sure everyone has witnessed undersized fish kept and illegal netting on this board. My pet peeve. Just had to put this out.


They do go up & down the banks! I watched 30 people get ticketed 2 weeks ago. It looked like a line of cars leaving the football game coming off the Dike.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

... just wish they did it more often !



WestEndAngler said:


> They do go up & down the banks! I watched 30 people get ticketed 2 weeks ago. It looked like a line of cars leaving the football game coming off the Dike.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

That Robbie Guy said:


> ... just wish they did it more often !


Operation Game Thief will only show up if you call them. 1-800-792-GAME


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

We start to really see them hit the banks an jetties right after the 31st when most licenses are to be renewed.


----------



## Drewtk (Aug 22, 2011)

I was fishing the Surfside jetty a few years ago when the game warden came out. After he walked the jetty checking licenses and writing tickets, there were less than 5 of us left, and it was CROWDED before the warden showed up. I think the wardens are stretched pretty thin these days, but I'm always happy to see them.


----------



## bcosf (Mar 5, 2006)

I got off of the Lynchburg Ferry on Sunday heading towards Baytown and saw a game warden checking the people fishing the bank of Burnett Bay.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

It's funny to watch everyone scoot out when the wardens show up. But shortly after, I just get mad thinking to myself that all those suckers were out here doing something illegal, and that ticks me off a bit.


----------



## Hookem Hideout (Apr 12, 2007)

Coming home from POC on a Sunday afternnon this summer and saw two GW (one in the boat the other on the pier) writing what looked like tickets to some of the people fishing off the end of the pier on the right as you come across the bridge in Port Lavaca......


----------



## easy living (Oct 23, 2009)

I was out at the dike Sunday watching the excitement at the boat ramp. Best fun that day was watching a front wheel drive Honda suv try to pull a boat out of the ramp; tires spinning wouldnt go nowhere.,had to disconect another truck pull it out. Not high jacking thread but the game wardens were doing a CREEL survey had a buddy who got asked all sorts of ?s bout what he caught where he cought etc...


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

game wardens do not do creel surveys!


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

leonsulak said:


> I've only fished the surf and mainly at Surfside and I have never seen a Game Warden on the beach


Well don't go complaining about it.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Boat fisherman are where the money is. If you can put gas in a boat, you can afford to pay a ticket and you will have some sort of ID on yourself. Bank fisherman are often illegals that will not ID & the ticket never gets paid. Follow the money trail!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

_I think the cops and game wardens would set up camp at the causeway stopping and strip searching every vehicle for a license at the top. :rybka:_


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

justinsfa said:


> Boats offer a whole array of checks (life jackets, registration, fire extinguisher, noise device, BWI, license check, catch check, etc).... whereas bank fisherman only offer license and catch checks.
> 
> Same amount of effort to do both, yet the boats yield a higher rate of failures I am sure....
> 
> Just an observation that makes sense.... not sure if there is an actual reason.... I have never seen bank fisherman get checked either.... even ones fishing near a ramp....


Good point. It definitely makes economic sense to focus on boaters, but if they were to coordinate their efforts with Immigration, they could usually kill two birds with one stone by nailing some of these coke can fishermen.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I was out at the north jetty a few years ago it was just a zoo. If the game wardens had shown up and checked everybody coming off that jetty they would have been set for the month. There is not place to go but the water. Just 3-4 to walk right down the jetty. Now that would be something to see.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

I wish they would crack down on everyone equally. I'm a boat owner, pay my taxes and always have a license. I wish everyone would just follow the rules.


----------



## Maverick lure (Feb 1, 2011)

leonsulak said:


> I've only fished the surf and mainly at Surfside and I have never seen a Game Warden on the beach


well guess what....i was in knee deep water pulling a 5yr old in a 2 man yack...and i mean knee deep he had pfd on i decided to get in and like a push pole with paddle,game warden walks up and say's hey where is ur pfd....me?duh.185.00 bucks.YES i know the laws,but mann pulling a kid with a rope in knee deep, next time i will keep my az out of the yack.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Maverick lure said:


> well guess what....i was in knee deep water pulling a 5yr old in a 2 man yack...and i mean knee deep he had pfd on i decided to get in and like a push pole with paddle,game warden walks up and say's hey where is ur pfd....me?duh.185.00 bucks.YES i know the laws,but mann pulling a kid with a rope in knee deep, next time i will keep my az out of the yack.


See that is a b.s. ticket IMO, they could have just given you a warning and asked for you to stay out of the yak till you went back to your vehicle and gotten your PFD.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Won Hunglo said:


> Boat fisherman are where the money is. If you can put gas in a boat, you can afford to pay a ticket and you will have some sort of ID on yourself. Bank fisherman are often illegals that will not ID & the ticket never gets paid. Follow the money trail!


Bingo .. Unfortunately you are right


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

I've seen them checking on the beach. Saw lots of fishermen decide it was time to go. Sure reduced the competition in a hurry.


----------



## Spenser (Jul 4, 2011)

My mothers comment in response to meeting a warden years ago was "finally. I buy a licence every year and never get checked." His response "ma'm, this is last years license..." 

(She had a valid one with her as well)


----------



## garyjerome (May 17, 2011)

a tip of the hat to all of our game wardens.past and present and most of all to the ones that gave their lives to protect the fish and critters we all love to hunt and fish


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Just what I was told years ago.*



Won Hunglo said:


> Boat fisherman are where the money is. If you can put gas in a boat, you can afford to pay a ticket and you will have some sort of ID on yourself. Bank fisherman are often illegals that will not ID & the ticket never gets paid. Follow the money trail!


Ok if you were a game warden would you rather confinscate a aluminum can and fishing line /hook/weight(illegal) or a curado with a high dollar rod(boat type fisherman)? It's very hard to give a ticket when no D.L is avaliable (they don't pay fines or show up for court)!


----------



## leonsulak (Jun 6, 2011)

What is the law on kayaks and PDF's?


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

Funny you have to have a pfd with a kayak but not with a tube whwn floating down the river.... Great laws


----------



## liltex (Apr 27, 2011)

One afternoon went to the Ft Anahuac park pier to night fish.There was a young man still dressed in frc's fresh off a job that took his 5-8 yr old sons crabbing for a bit.Kid caught a blue crab about 4 1/2"tip to tip.Warden checked his lic.then issued a ticket for an illegal crab.Yep 1 measley crab in a 5 gal bucket.Lawd that ticked me off and I told the warden go over to beaumont and check Sartin's food establishment,they served me a platter of undersized female bbq crabs.He never ask to see my exempt fishing license.There are a few wardens that have no class.


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

waterwolf said:


> Ok if you were a game warden would you rather confinscate a aluminum can and fishing line /hook/weight(illegal) or a curado with a high dollar rod(boat type fisherman)? It's very hard to give a ticket when no D.L is avaliable (they don't pay fines or show up for court)!


 I may be wrong and it's way too early to "research" it but is'nt it a legal requirement for all adults to carry some form of I.D. on them when out in public? I's just my opinion that if a person has no identification on them, fishing without a licence, caught with illegal fish, the local p.d. should be called for a ride to jail. 
I have the upmost respect for all Peace Officers and Game Wardens. Fact is they are understaffed and underpaid. Especially for the amount of b.s. and disrespect they are forced to deal with on a daily basis. It's just so much easier to play by the rules. It makes life on me and them easier.
It would be great to see them set up with the Police Dept. and block off the end of the north jetty as not to let anyone "escape" and check everyone.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I won't disagree with your statement.



WestEndAngler said:


> Operation Game Thief will only show up if you call them. 1-800-792-GAME


With that said, I would need to call them almost every time i'm out.


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

I think there is also a safety factor involved (while revenue could be a factor as well). What's more dangerous, a fisherman with no license? or a boat with no pfd's, etc? I have been checked many times, most of the time they want to see pfd's, fire extinguisher, etc. Seldom do they check fish or license. Most fish checks seem to be in the fall during flounder/bull red runs.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

capt. david said:


> game wardens do not do creel surveys!


 It may not be what it's called but wardens are there or with other people measuring and counting and IDing catches, been there.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

game wardens are not at fish surveys. not syaing it didn't happen when you saw them but it is very rare.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I like it when GAME wardens spend their whole weekend in Seabrook pulling over Ski Boats when 100 yards away in the Lagoon they're 100 people who are fishing illegaly. I don't blame the wardens though I blame their bosses


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

so everyone fishing from the bank ect.. they are breaking the law? wth


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

ol' salt said:


> I've seen them checking on the beach. Saw lots of fishermen decide it was time to go. Sure reduced the competition in a hurry.


Hmm... might have to remember to call in a tip if the beach is crowded.

Lifetime combo license here.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Its BS that they target people in boats more! We are the tax payers, they should check everyone equal. It sounds like it is more work to deal with the illegal's, so they let them go. THATS ********!


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

liltex said:


> One afternoon went to the Ft Anahuac park pier to night fish.There was a young man still dressed in frc's fresh off a job that took his 5-8 yr old sons crabbing for a bit.Kid caught a blue crab about 4 1/2"tip to tip.Warden checked his lic.then issued a ticket for an illegal crab.Yep 1 measley crab in a 5 gal bucket.Lawd that ticked me off and I told the warden go over to beaumont and check Sartin's food establishment,they served me a platter of undersized female bbq crabs.He never ask to see my exempt fishing license.There are a few wardens that have no class.


Can't you have 12 bait crabs?


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

who would you expect to be more likely to catch over their limit, some one in a boat, or someone fishing from the bank?


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Bank fisherman over the limit, and undersized fish. 

MOST boaters (100x more then bank) have respect for the fish laws and the water that they fish, and love just being out on the water. 

*Lots don't have any common since, or know what personal space is, but thats a different subject.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

fulbright i have witnessed boats over the limt, keeping non legal fish ect... so 100x is fact or just what you think? if you were a newbie to 2cool this thread makes some of you ******* racists! some of the comments wow!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Yeah I wouldn't say the person sitting on a hot bank somewhere is less of a fishermen than the person cruising around in their 50k dollar boat. I will say a lot of bank fishermen in my area are in this country illegally which means they are fishing illegally.


----------



## SaltyPeter (Apr 28, 2011)

capt. david said:


> fulbright i have witnessed boats over the limt, keeping non legal fish ect... so 100x is fact or just what you think? if you were a newbie to 2cool this thread makes some of you ******* racists! some of the comments wow!


 So game wardens are not at fish surveys... is this fact or just what you think? Have you been a witness to all fish surveys? Not really looking for an answer, just being a richard like your three posts in this thread.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

wow salty 13 post wonder. i have seen alot of fish surveys in my day. never has a game warden been at any of them. in fact at the gyb the other day, fish survey going on and no game wardens. those doing the surveys work at the marine lab in dickinson. hey kenner did you ask them for their green card? lol


----------



## excapmarine (Jan 26, 2006)

Since I started this post, let me say for my part. Every year both my wife and myself puchase our fishing license's. Every two years I register my boat. And, I also make sure my trailer tags are not expired. Even though I do not make out regularly. But I can also say that it just kills me to know of some of my relatives fish and they do not care if they do not have a fishing license be it fresh or salt. This is the reason I do not let them on my boat. Simply because I personnaly have been checked by the GW"s. I welcome the "checking" I have nothing to hide. I know they, like the Police Depts. are shorthanded. But I stand by what I started "Let's Police the Bank fishermen!" (men & women alike) They also fish with expensive fishing gear and use "live" and fresh bait plus Lures. (Waders included)


----------



## CoastalObession (May 9, 2011)

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> Bingo .. Unfortunately you are right


X2. Could not have said it better.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

cfulbright said:


> Can't you have 12 bait crabs?


Not sure about a # of crabs but 5% sticks out in my head.


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

Like a few others have said, just follow the money. They know that someone with the funds to be fishing on a boat more than likely can and will pay the fine.

Seriously, if they wanted to, wardens could walk the jetties and the dike a couple weekends out of every month and ticket a whole bunch of people. However, they don't...Why?? I'm not blaming game wardens as that decision probably isn't made by them anyways. They are just doing their jobs as instructed.


----------



## TXCityDeer5layer (Aug 11, 2011)

It's too bad game enforcement these days is all about trying to fill a quota, they should change the system so they could focus on getting the illegal's and actually make a difference for society instead of just trying to feed money to it.


----------



## CrazyHorse (Jun 16, 2011)

Well, as a newbie to the site, I probably shouldn't jump in on this one, but after reading all the comments, I decided that there are some folks on this place that have some real issues that border on racism and bigottry.

First off, not everyone that fishes the surf or from a jetty/pier or the bank, is an illegal alien, or does not care about the law or doesn't have a license, nor are the fish they keep always illegal.

My wife and I don't make it don't to the coast but once every other year or so. We camp out at places like Goose Island S.P. or Mustang Island S.P., we don't own a boat, we don't keep undersized fish and we have no problem if a GW stops and checks us, that is their job.

Coming down on all folks that don't fish from a boat or complaining about the way GW's do their jobs does not promote a very "Cool" or friendly atmosphere in my opinion.

No more often than we get to go to the coast, we have seen GW's checking folks on the piers/jetties on the banks along the InterCoastal waterway and even folks fishing the surf.

Are there people out there getting away with doing lots of illegal stuff, Yes. Are they ALL "Bank Fishermen", No. Do folks fishing out of boats do stuff perfectly legal 100% of the time, No.

Does one group accusing the other group, or stating that the other group is not on the same level as far as being sportsmen is concerned doing anyone any good, No.

If you see someone doing something illegal, call the poaching Hot Line.

It don't matter if you call everyday about stuff going on in one particular area, enough complaints come in, and the GW's will start patroling the area more heavily.

Looking down ones nose at someone simply because of where they choose to fish seems to me to be a poor way judge our fellow anglers.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Let me give you a little background for my comments. I have a small alum boat 86 model, and a flatstalker. I bank fish alot, and flatstalker more then boat, because I can catch just as many from the bank or yak. I fish at least once a week! These are real world comments and personal experences!!! Not some made up BS. I have NEVER been checked on the yak, or on the bank in the last 7 years! Before that once on the pier, and once on the north levee in nov. In my boat out of SP or Port Neches I get checked about every 2-3 times out.(which is good!) Just about a month ago I witness and white male and wife keep about 30 flounder in sp, I was on the yak and I called, but he was gone by the time anyone got there. I finished up my limit and went home. Along the road I fish I see people that keep small redfish all the time, most seem to not care about the trash they leave or the fish. (most of them seem to be illegal's, non english speaking)

I could go on and on with examples, these are just from this month.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

spurgersalty said:


> Not sure about a # of crabs but 5% sticks out in my head.


Correct. No more than 5% can be undersized to be used for bait. Must also be kept in a separate container. For ever 19 keepers, you can have 1 bait crab. I don't recall the last time I caught 19 keeper crabs.


----------



## TXCityDeer5layer (Aug 11, 2011)

I'd also like to comment on this, I am not racist but I can't help that I have actually observed many illegals leaving heaps of garbage, old tennis shoes, shirts, grocery bags...you name it, if you don't believe me go check out the shoreline next to the moses lake floodgate or the texas city dike. In-fact we were fishing there and they jumped right in the water with the whole family for a nice little swim right in front of our baits. Now, I'm not saying that legal residents don't do it too, and i firmly agree that they need to be policed as well, but it makes me frustrated that people are trashing our wetlands instead of respecting it so we can have it to enjoy for a long time to come. I remember fishing San louis pass one time and seeing a family keep every shark they kept, and they were All under 15 inches... 

Not trying to stir the pot or offend anyone but I'd like to state my opinion, that's all.


----------



## jacobp80 (May 23, 2008)

I asked a gamewarden why he never writes tickets on the jetties and he flat out told me they don't have identification and it is a waste of time. This same gamewarden checked a 70 year old black man who had an oversized redfish and explain to him why it was illegal. It was clear the elderly man didn't know the regulations on redfish and the gamewarden actually used his own tag. 
At least this gamewarden was honest


----------



## CrazyHorse (Jun 16, 2011)

> Not trying to stir the pot or offend anyone but I'd like to state my opinion, that's all.


That is the good thing about sites like this one, people can state their opinions and exchange information/ideas and experiences.

The bad thing is when people start lumping ALL bank fishermen as being illegal and not following game laws and littering all over everything and not caring about our country or the environment.

That is just plain wrong and bigoted. Just as stating that ALL boat anglers are fine upstanding citizens and don't poach and don't litter is a warped view of the situation.

How many on here that are down on Game Wardens want to trade places with those folks and try doing the job they do?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

CrazyHorse said:


> Well, as a newbie to the site, I probably shouldn't jump in on this one, but after reading all the comments, I decided that there are some folks on this place that have some real issues that border on racism and bigottry.
> 
> First off, not everyone that fishes the surf or from a jetty/pier or the bank, is an illegal alien, or does not care about the law or doesn't have a license, nor are the fish they keep always illegal.
> 
> ...


Very well stated. I love this site, but it's amazing how many of the people on here can stereotype others so quickly. Most that do this really don't know what they are talking about. They assume a lot, and we all know what happens when we assume.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Few years back before Ike I used to fish at Rollover quite often on weekend, but it's usually very crowded. So, what I did was just called GW and an hour later I reduced the crowd down to 25% or less and I had much more room to fish


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

CrazyHorse said:


> Well, as a newbie to the site, I probably shouldn't jump in on this one, but after reading all the comments, I decided that there are some folks on this place that have some real issues that border on racism and bigottry.
> 
> First off, not everyone that fishes the surf or from a jetty/pier or the bank, is an illegal alien, or does not care about the law or doesn't have a license, nor are the fish they keep always illegal.
> 
> ...


I thought it's all about fishing without a fishing license and/or keeping illegal size fish! Unfortunately, these days majority bank fishermen are in the minority groups and more often many of them don't have a fishing license. On top of that, many of them just trash the place. And, I am among a minority group.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

BullyARed said:


> I thought it's all about fishing without a fishing license and/or keeping illegal size fish! Unfortunately, these days majority bank fishermen are in the minority groups and more often many of them don't have a fishing license. On top of that, many of them just trash the place. And, I am among a minority group.


You are right! Stereotypes emerge because of observation, not bigotry. I no longer have a boat, so I fish off the bank or piers.

Drop by Sylvan Beach on a Monday morning and take a gander. Those white mounds are not overnight mushrooms---they are tossed out diapers. Same with mall parking lots, expanded many times over.


----------



## TXCityDeer5layer (Aug 11, 2011)

CrazyHorse said:


> That is the good thing about sites like this one, people can state their opinions and exchange information/ideas and experiences.
> 
> The bad thing is when people start lumping ALL bank fishermen as being illegal and not following game laws and littering all over everything and not caring about our country or the environment.
> 
> ...


I've actually heard Game Wardens make pretty decent money, like 50k/year +


----------



## CrazyHorse (Jun 16, 2011)

Would you want to do their job?? That is a simple straight forward question. Not knowing what your going to encounter when you make contact with someone. 

You think the families of the GW's that have lost their lives on duty would be more concerned about that 50K or having their husband/father safe at home?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

CrazyHorse said:


> Would you want to do their job?? That is a simple straight forward question. Not knowing what your going to encounter when you make contact with someone.
> 
> You think the families of the GW's that have lost their lives on duty would be more concerned about that 50K or having their husband/father safe at home?


I will say whole heartedly yes. I would love to be a GW. 
I'm just very good at my current position, and well......the money is way better than they make.


----------



## E10C FF (Jul 11, 2010)

CrazyHorse said:


> Well, as a newbie to the site, I probably shouldn't jump in on this one, but after reading all the comments, I decided that there are some folks on this place that have some real issues that border on racism and bigottry.
> 
> First off, not everyone that fishes the surf or from a jetty/pier or the bank, is an illegal alien, or does not care about the law or doesn't have a license, nor are the fish they keep always illegal.
> 
> ...


You are absolutely correct, you probably shouldn't jump in on this one if you come to the beach once every two years.


----------



## TXCityDeer5layer (Aug 11, 2011)

CrazyHorse said:


> Would you want to do their job?? That is a simple straight forward question. Not knowing what your going to encounter when you make contact with someone.
> 
> You think the families of the GW's that have lost their lives on duty would be more concerned about that 50K or having their husband/father safe at home?


Yea i think i'd enjoy it. But I work offshore so i've already got a good career.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

*Warden Surf Checks*



leonsulak said:


> I've only fished the surf and mainly at Surfside and I have never seen a Game Warden on the beach


I was checked once in the surf on Galveston.

After they closed the beaches to auto traffic back in the day, we were wading Jamaica B surf. A guy says, "We gotta go in and show the warden our licenses"
I says "BS--he can come out here. Safety in numbers. Stay put."
They all caved, so I had to go in from the bar for a license check.

Yeah, I know, if he'da come out there, I'd a gotten a ticket, because the license is in the truck.

Everyone was legal all the way around.

We wondered if the property owners put him up to it.

(I didn't read all 6 pages, so I apologize in advance for the repetition just in case.)


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

shaggydog said:


> Very well stated. I love this site, but it's amazing how many of the people on here can stereotype others so quickly. Most that do this really don't know what they are talking about. They assume a lot, and we all know what happens when we assume.


No one is "Assuming" anything! Go back and reread this tread. These are first hand accounts. Where you there? No.

No one is being racist, so stop pulling that card. Maybe if you would get your heads out of your ***, and pay attention to what is going on you might see it to.

Happy Friday! :brew:


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

Lets face it... If I was a game warden, I would much rather be in a boat on most days as opposed to driving a truck.

Simply put... Burning boat gas is more fun then burning truck gas.

That might have a little to do with it.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

cfulbright said:


> No one is "Assuming" anything! Go back and reread this tread. These are first hand accounts. Where you there? No.
> 
> No one is being racist, so stop pulling that card. Maybe if you would get your heads out of your ***, and pay attention to what is going on you might see it to.
> 
> Happy Friday! :brew:


You need to read a little closer. There are so many assumption on this thread I can't count them. I suppose you were there for all the accounts. And if you can't tell there are some, not all, racist on here, you're just kidding yourself. The laws should be enforced for ALL, EQUALLY. But to say they are all illegals, etc., thats assumption and racial. Get off your high horse.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

shaggydog said:


> You need to read a little closer. There are so many assumption on this thread I can't count them. I suppose you were there for all the accounts. And if you can't tell there are some, not all, racist on here, you're just kidding yourself. The laws should be enforced for ALL, EQUALLY. But to say they are all illegals, etc., thats assumption and racial. Get off your high horse.


Heel!! 
Just poking, and yes I agree, a lot of racially motivated statements.


----------



## .800KING50 (Jun 30, 2011)

i fish alot and have never been stopped without a boat. Years of fishing the surf and i have never seen a GW on the beach. I dont bother with what other people are doing. they have a choice and they are taking the gamble. Im as white as can be but im not your basic potbellied "country boy " wannabe either. All we can do is our part and im sure their are plenty of openings for new GW's. You wanna talk about trash. You should see all of the **** left out in front of the house in pirates on the beach after a holiday weekend. and thats by people that can afford a very nice rental on a holiday rate. the racism comments are ignorant. 

inb4 someone critizes my post count


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

shaggydog said:


> You need to read a little closer. There are so many assumption on this thread I can't count them. I suppose you were there for all the accounts. And if you can't tell there are some, not all, racist on here, you're just kidding yourself. The laws should be enforced for ALL, EQUALLY. But to say they are all illegals, etc., thats assumption and racial. Get off your high horse.


The laws should be enforced for ALL, EQUALLY. I said that in my very first post.

Never said I was there, but im also not saying that what people are seeing in the field and then reporting is false, or racist just because it is one race that are doing the infractions at the places they are talking about. Like you are.

Then when a GW pulls up he catches who he can, but 25-50% of the people scatter because of a GW is on site, can it be said that they are doing something wrong to. Or is that a to far of a stretch for you to? Everyone have a church meeting to go to?

And im on my :an4:

:cheers:


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

Won Hunglo said:


> Boat fisherman are where the money is. If you can put gas in a boat, you can afford to pay a ticket and you will have some sort of ID on yourself. Bank fisherman are often illegals that will not ID & the ticket never gets paid. Follow the money trail!


lol, funny but kinda true...


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

E10C FF said:


> You are absolutely correct, you probably shouldn't jump in on this one if you come to the beach once every two years.


this come from a 1 yr old member


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

cfulbright said:


> No one is "Assuming" anything! Go back and reread this tread. These are first hand accounts. Where you there? No.
> 
> No one is being racist, so stop pulling that card. Maybe if you would get your heads out of your ***, and pay attention to what is going on you might see it to.
> 
> Happy Friday! :brew:


x2.
and when's the last time calling someone an illegal alien considered racist? We got illegals from all over the world here, just so happen 90% of them are from the south of border.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Ethan Hunt said:


> x2.
> and when's the last time calling someone an illegal alien considered racist? We got illegals from all over the world here, just so happen 90% of them are from the south of border.


When you assume that they don't have a fishing license because they're illegal, that's when.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Can a person in this country illegaly buy a fishing license?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Kenner21 said:


> Can a person in this country illegaly buy a fishing license?


Why not if they can illegally obtain a ssn? But, I have workers with visas that choose not to buy a license and fish. I don't condone it, but I just don't fish with them.

sent with Tap-A-Talk 'cuz speckle catcher and cartman were right!


----------



## NINO (May 30, 2010)

crazyhorse i'd fish with u any day of the week buddy.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> When you assume that they don't have a fishing license because they're illegal, that's when.


If you want to nit pick, its still not racism... an illegal can be white just as much as they can be purple, brown or orange. Whether a person is a citizen or not has nothing to do with their race.

If their SS number is fake, then so is their license, whether they purchased one or not. They can have the paper license all they want, but they are still a criminal and the license is invalid.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

justinsfa said:


> If you want to nit pick, its still not racism... an illegal can be white just as much as they can be purple, brown or orange. Whether a person is a citizen or not has nothing to do with their race.
> 
> If their SS number is fake, then so is their license, whether they purchased one or not. They can have the paper license all they want, but they are still a criminal and the license is invalid.


You need to look at the context of the posts. For the most part what has been stated has been racist.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

NAH NAH NAH


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

so when I'm fishing bank/surf with my pop's and we are chattin in spanish, we are illegals? I just want to make sure so I can tell the game warden I'm an illegal so he don't check my license. I hate stopping to show him. Especially here lately that the trout bite has been hot.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

shaggydog said:


> You need to look at the context of the posts. For the most part what has been stated has been racist.


Agreed.... there is a random post here or there... but pointing out a common denominator is not necessarily racist...

Its like all the people complaining in Arizona about racial profiling.... Look, if 90 percent of the illegal people in that area are hispanic, its obvious that others matching that description are going to get asked for their citizen status.... There is a big difference between saying 90 percent of hispanics are illegal and 90 percent of illegals are hispanic....

Some folks just call it as they see it.... and no, that does not make them a racist... (Now, throwing in slang terms is inappropriate)

As far as trashing places goes, I have seen just as many white people litter as black people as brown people.

That being said, I think you see more GW boat patrols as there is a larger safety aspect to be concerned with. As mentioned, more times than not, I dont even get asked for a license... I just get asked for safety gear.


----------



## E10C FF (Jul 11, 2010)

Ethan Hunt said:


> this come from a 1 yr old member


 I take offense to that remark, I have you know I am 42.


----------



## CrazyHorse (Jun 16, 2011)

[QUOTE*]*You are absolutely correct, you probably shouldn't jump in on this one if you come to the beach once every two years. *[/*QUOTE]

So even though my experience fishing on the coast spans 40 years, then I should not be stating an opinion or participating on this site?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

CrazyHorse said:


> [QUOTE*]*You are absolutely correct, you probably shouldn't jump in on this one if you come to the beach once every two years. *[/*QUOTE]
> 
> So even though my experience fishing on the coast spans 40 years, then I should not be stating an opinion or participating on this site?


That's how some see it, they've been here longer, so your opinion is "less valuable". Don't let it bother you man.

sent with Tap-A-Talk 'cuz speckle catcher and cartman were right!


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

popcorn?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

uncle dave said:


> popcorn?


Nah, doesnt go with Shiner.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Put some jalapeno salt on it, goes great with Shiner, or Zeigenbock, or Crown, or....


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Jalapeno salt??? I like beer to much to do that..............jalapeno salt??? To each his own.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

LOL...we are talking about putting the salt on the popcorn, right? I have buddies that put salt in their beer, no thanks.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

oh, okay on popcorn then.......but salt on beer????? that grounds for man card revocation?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

CrazyHorse said:


> [QUOTE*]*You are absolutely correct, you probably shouldn't jump in on this one if you come to the beach once every two years. *[/*QUOTE]
> 
> So even though my experience fishing on the coast spans 40 years, then I should not be stating an opinion or participating on this site?


You opinion is as valuable as anyone else's on here. It's more valuable to me because you think through an issue and don't just spout off like some on here do. Some of them are younger and will learn with experience. Others are just racists and try to stir things up. I try not to be judgemental, but sometimes it's hard not to form opinions of people that consider themselves superior to others because of their race or circumstance. I am white, but I have many friends that are hispanic or black, just as I have many white friends. For people to judge people by the color of their skin, or group all of a race as being the same or of a lower class is just wrong. Several have done that all through this thread. I figure most of these are very small minded people.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

shaggydog said:


> You opinion is as valuable as anyone else's on here. It's more valuable to me because you think through an issue and don't just spout off like some on here do. Some of them are younger and will learn with experience. Others are just racists and try to stir things up. I try not to be judgemental, but sometimes it's hard not to form opinions of people that consider themselves superior to others because of their race or circumstance. I am white, but I have many friends that are hispanic or black, just as I have many white friends. For people to judge people by the color of their skin, or group all of a race as being the same or of a lower class is just wrong. Several have done that all through this thread. I figure most of these are very small minded people.


Oh, so now you are going to pull the age card... what a discriminatory remark....

The nerve of some folks! Sheesh! haha

(Aside: the value of ones opinion does not depend on their 2coolfishing.com registration date, or number of posts for that matter.... Hell, I see all kinds of dumbass posts from people that have been on here for years and have 10K posts everyday... and most are twice my age.... haha)


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

shaggydog said:


> You opinion is as valuable as anyone else's on here. It's more valuable to me because you think through an issue and don't just spout off like some on here do. Some of them are younger and will learn with experience. Others are just racists and try to stir things up. I try not to be judgemental, but sometimes it's hard not to form opinions of people that consider themselves superior to others because of their race or circumstance. I am white, but I have many friends that are hispanic or black, just as I have many white friends. For people to judge people by the color of their skin, or group all of a race as being the same or of a lower class is just wrong. Several have done that all through this thread. I figure most of these are very small minded people.


As usual well stated. Keep helping us pups, and I also have numerous friends of other races.

sent with Tap-A-Talk 'cuz speckle catcher and cartman were right!


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

CrazyHorse said:


> [QUOTE*]*You are absolutely correct, you probably shouldn't jump in on this one if you come to the beach once every two years. *[/*QUOTE]
> 
> So even though my experience fishing on the coast spans 40 years, then I should not be stating an opinion or participating on this site?


its about how much you fish each week and where and what you see. If you go twice a year you dont see much. End of story.


----------



## E10C FF (Jul 11, 2010)

CrazyHorse said:


> [QUOTE*]*You are absolutely correct, you probably shouldn't jump in on this one if you come to the beach once every two years. *[/*QUOTE]
> 
> So even though my experience fishing on the coast spans 40 years, then I should not be stating an opinion or participating on this site?


Dude, you said it, I was just agreeing with you.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

uncle dave said:


> popcorn?


I prefer taco.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

I guess I'm at the end of the pizz & moan line.


----------



## CrazyHorse (Jun 16, 2011)

[QUOTE*]*its about how much you fish each week and where and what you see. If you go twice a year you dont see much. End of story.*[/*QUOTE]

WRONG!!!!! Those one or two trips are of a weeks duration, and we move around a lot trying different spots and we observe a lot of stuff that is done both by illegals and by regular citizens that have absolutely no trouble breaking the law or littering.

All a person has to do is keep their eyes open even on a short trip and they can see plenty of stuff going on that is not legal.

Just because a person lives in a place and is able to fish every day, that does not mean they are the only ones that notice stuff.

Also, the days we are down there translate into 8 to 12 hours of actual fishing time, put 40 to 50 hours of fishing time in a 4 or 5 day trip and it is surprising the education a person can obtain.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

TPWD priorities are resource protection and public safety. they don't have authority to enforce illegal immigration, which is a federal issue. they CAN arrest legal citizens or illegal aliens for violations of the code.

that being said, if i were a GW, what am i supposed to do with someone who can't speak english and has no DL? i can arrest him if i see him fishing. but then what? can't bring him to ICE - not allowed. can't ticket him - no known address.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

monkeyman1 said:


> TPWD priorities are resource protection and public safety. they don't have authority to enforce illegal immigration, which is a federal issue. they CAN arrest legal citizens or illegal aliens for violations of the code.
> 
> that being said, if i were a GW, what am i supposed to do with someone who can't speak english and has no DL? i can arrest him if i see him fishing. but then what? can't bring him to ICE - not allowed. can't ticket him - no known address.


So they get a free pass? WOW thats about right. Sounds like how the rest of the country is ran, and why we are going under.


----------



## excapmarine (Jan 26, 2006)

I MAKE THE MOTION THAT WE END THIS THREAD.........WE KNOW THEY (GW'S) ARE SHORT HANDED. SO..ENUFF IS ENUFF.


----------



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

This post is very entertaining. I am not sure where my credibility falls since I very rarely post, but I have been a member for quite some time. I will say that when I am bank fishing I have noticed GW's don't pay too much attention to me. I think it's because I am white and throwing a fly rod, therefore more than likely I am legal. My son says it's because fly fishing is gay and they are avoiding me. OK, I think we have officially offended everyone. :doowapsta

Rob


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

robdog said:


> My son says it's because fly fishing is gay and they are avoiding me. OK, I think we have officially offended everyone.
> Rob


Well Hello Mr. Game Warden. Wanna see my license?

(i googled 'jessetx' for the pic)


----------



## CrazyHorse (Jun 16, 2011)

[QUOTE*]*that being said, if i were a GW, what am i supposed to do with someone who can't speak english and has no DL? i can arrest him if i see him fishing. but then what? can't bring him to ICE - not allowed. can't ticket him - no known address.*[/*QUOTE]

Call the Border Patrol, that does happen. Never underestimate the amount of authority GW's have.

As for the comment about fly fishermen, I don't see it as being a Gay concept as much as it being a person would have to be plenty ballsy to be out there waving a rod back and forth and doing something illegal.

I mean it is one thing to drop a Coors can with some line on it between the rocks at Packery channel and something completely different to dropping a 9 foot 10 weight rod between those rocks.

One trend I have noticed over the past few years is a growing belief that GW's are an enemy and that they only hassel honest hard working folks that are not really doing anything that bad.

I have also noticed that the folks that think this way have the same opinion about city cops/county sheriffs and DPS troopers.

It is a fact of life as a law abiding citizen of Texas and the U.S., there are various law enforcement agencies in our society, trying to keep some type of order.

Some of those individuals do take things too zealously, but think what it would be like if those folks were not out there.


----------



## mercenarymedic2105 (Jun 8, 2011)

monkeyman1 said:


> TPWD priorities are resource protection and public safety. they don't have authority to enforce illegal immigration, which is a federal issue. they CAN arrest legal citizens or illegal aliens for violations of the code.
> 
> that being said, if i were a GW, what am i supposed to do with someone who can't speak english and has no DL? i can arrest him if i see him fishing. but then what? can't bring him to ICE - not allowed. can't ticket him - no known address.


Unless it has changed, it's just a matter of faxing a copy of the booking sheet to the local ICE office for review. Coworkers and I used to do it regularly on No DL/No Insurance arrests. There was a couple of people at the Houston office that were very cool and they filed a lot of ICE detainers based on it.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

justinsfa said:


> If you want to nit pick, its still not racism... an illegal can be white just as much as they can be purple, brown or orange. Whether a person is a citizen or not has nothing to do with their race.
> 
> If their SS number is fake, then so is their license, whether they purchased one or not. They can have the paper license all they want, but they are still a criminal and the license is invalid.


 I was going to point this out, the self righteous person on the board is the racist... He's the one making generalizations based on race by assuming all illegals are a certain race.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

ALL may be bold... 99.8% better? Theres not alot of German illegals down there that I have noticed.


----------



## E10C FF (Jul 11, 2010)

CrazyHorse said:


> [QUOTE*]*You are absolutely correct, you probably shouldn't jump in on this one if you come to the beach once every two years. *[/*QUOTE]
> 
> So even though my experience fishing on the coast spans 40 years, then I should not be stating an opinion or participating on this site?


 so you have been to the beach twenty times in the last forty years. By all means Preach On. Speak it Brother. I anxiously await your next post.


----------

